# 9mm versus .40 (yes again)



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

OK I had been set on getting a 9mm.... but it seems every place I go here in NY there are very few 9mm for sale because of round capacity...

Apparently in NY you cannot buy anything with more than a 10 round capacity and it seems that most 9mm are more....... 

All the guns I want in 9mm are more than a 10 round capacity. But it seems you can get them in .40 which is what mostly everyone has in stock too...

My question is that everyone says 9mm is the way to go for a 1st pistol. So will I regret jumping right into the .40 or is there not really that much of a difference? 

And input would be appreciated.....


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think you could be fine starting out with a .40. 

That being said .40 is WAY more expensive to shoot than 9mm.

It does have more kick so you need to be careful about not letting a "flinch" creep in.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you can absorb the extra cost and the heavier recoil, get the .40. If like to shoot for less money with less recoil, get the 9mm.

Both work fine for defense.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fred40 said:


> I think you could be fine starting out with a .40.
> 
> That being said .40 is WAY more expensive to shoot than 9mm.
> 
> It does have more kick so you need to be careful about not letting a "flinch" creep in.


Yeah I would like to stick with 9mm for many reasons, cost of ammo not the least of which......

I'm looking at a Taurus Millennium Pro .40 for a decent price. The gun felt real nice in the hand but the shop cannot get them in 9mm since they are 12 capacity in that version....


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The kick from a 40 is not that much more than a 9mm. Yeah they cost a little more to shoot but if you like the round then it's well worh it. I have a few 40's and love shooting them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The kick from a 40 is not that much more than a 9mm.


My experience is that most novices perceive the .40 to recoil considerably harder than the 9mm.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Have you considered buying online? There are plenty of 10 round 9mm guns available through the internet.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

unpecador said:


> Have you considered buying online? There are plenty of 10 round 9mm guns available through the internet.


Yeah I've been looking around, mostly at Gunbroker.com but are there other places that I should check too?

I really can only spend under $500 right now, which I think for a first gun is more than enough from what I've seen......


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Budsgunshop


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

funkypunk97 said:


> I really can only spend under $500 right now, which I think for a first gun is more than enough from what I've seen......


I would agree, and there are a lot of good 9mm's you can get for under $500. Gunbroker can be ok to shop, but there are a tremendous number of overpriced handguns there. Make sure you visit other sites like the aforementioned Bud's before you start buying from GB. Also, make sure you have an FFL dealer who will do transfers already lined up before you make an internet purchase.

It's possible that the reason why you don't see as many 9mm's is that they sell quicker than the 40's. Many of the 9mm makers sell the very same pistol in states like yours and they just supply a lower-capacity magazine instead of the normal high-cap. If you decided on a 9mm that cannot be found locally, see if your local gunshop can order it for you. Good chance they can.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> Many of the 9mm makers sell the very same pistol in states like yours and they just supply a lower-capacity magazine instead of the normal high-cap.


That's what I've been thinking all the way through this thread! I have 9mm's and 40cal pistols also. The 40S&W is totally different in recoil than other calibers, and maybe even sharper than the 45acp comparing a kick to a shove. A lot of this also depends on the make and model and size you select as well as what the frames are made out of.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*.40 S&w . . .*

If the mag capacity is an issue and the cost per round is also an issue, take a look into the 9mm more seriously. I have a 96 Beretta that I carry CCW and with the S.O. daily. I also have a 92FS Beretta that I shoot quite a lot due to ammo cost. It has standard 15 round mags which are over 10 rounds. Perceived recoil in a .40 is substantially more than a 9x19 mm parabellum. It is very apparent between the 96 and 92, both fairly heavy weapons. I sometimes start a female student on the .40 after the .22 lr if they demonstrate the ability to handle the recoil and the acumen to maintain weapon control. I have a 12 year old student who shoots phenomenally well. The first time she shot, her very first class every round on the B21 target was in the 5X ring, no fliers. I took her to the 92FS Beretta which was quite large in her small hands and she repeated the performance. We then went to the S&W M&P 40 with the smallest grip insert and same thing, even tighter group. Some people are naturally blessed with ability. Back on track, go with the 9mm as you will shoot it more, even if you have to order it. Rent some in .40 if you need to establish your comfort level with the ergonomics. 10 round assault ban magazines are available if you need them in your state for most weapons. Most people look for hi-cap mags as they are, for now, legal. Elections can change everything if they go the wrong way.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> It's possible that the reason why you don't see as many 9mm's is that they sell quicker than the 40's. Many of the 9mm makers sell the very same pistol in states like yours and they just supply a lower-capacity magazine instead of the normal high-cap. If you decided on a 9mm that cannot be found locally, see if your local gunshop can order it for you. Good chance they can.
> 
> hth,
> PhilR.


I'd have to say +1 on that. I'm in California and there is no problem getting a 9MM. We have the 10 round limit here too. For the Beretta 92FS the only difference in the California gun is the magazine, I believe.

Check the forum here for NY and ask around.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> My experience is that most novices perceive the .40 to recoil considerably harder than the 9mm.


well, i can hear a big difference at the indoor shooting range
i don't like very large psi cartridges

sure wish 45acp was cheaper


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Both these guns are well set up for SD.Especially with 9mm loads available today.

9mm has few more rounds most of the time and cheaper to shoot if going often.

40 has a distinct recoil more stopping power.

Not too much recoil difference in the two personally.


----------

